# Streaming for all!



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

In case you hadn't noticed, SiriusXM now includes streaming for all subscribers. So if you have a Select subscription that in the past did not include access to SiriusXM via streaming, you now have it at no extra cost.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

I'm getting it on my Shield.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I did notice that they changed their promos. They used to say that streaming and on demand was available whether you subscribe to "All Access" or had a trial subscription. An incorrect statement since all of the plans between did not include streaming. Your statement matches their current promo ... but it is still incorrect. They have added "Select" to the packages getting streaming access, but not all subscribers to all packages get streaming included.


----------

